
“Star Wars Open World RPG” Kickstarter Showcases Game Development Delusions - mproud
http://www.brokenjoysticks.net/2016/01/05/star-wars-open-world-rpg-kickstarter-showcases-game-development-dillusions/
======
mcv
It's hardly the first bizarre, unrealistic kickstarter, but I'm surprised to
see how many people actually pledged to this. I assume they're doing it for
lulz and counting on everybody else being smart enough not follow their
example.

------
mproud
I love the comments in the Kickstarter. Especially the person who asked for
Zombie Jedi.

